# Biochem Books For 1st Year



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

which book should we use...:red:
stayanarayna, lippincott, mushtaq, hashmi, harper, chatterjee
there are so many books and some seniors says stayanarayna...
some recommend lippin nd mushtaq... an some say use harper...:?
what should i do..?? m really worried about biochem... its going weak


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

gull andaam said:


> which book should we use...:red:
> stayanarayna, lippincott, mushtaq, hashmi, harper, chatterjee
> there are so many books and some seniors says stayanarayna...
> some recommend lippin nd mushtaq... an some say use harper...:?
> what should i do..?? m really worried about biochem... its going weak


Hey..
U should start with mushtaq...its easy and to the point..
And if u want good marks better understanding then u should consider LIPPINCOATT:|


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Lippincott doesn't have most of the topics covered in first.
Harper is better but I think even that has some things lacking. So you will have to read more than 1 book for each topic. That's what I have done so far. 
So harper and 1 or 2 of the indian/pakistani authors' books.


----------

